# Telebalasso



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2016)

Qualcuno segue i video di Balasso su youtube?

Li trovo davvero illuminanti, alcuni sono delle vere e proprio perle, mi piacerebbe discutere un po' di certe cose. 

Pian piano ne metterò qualcuno, sperando che il topic abbia successo.

Primo video sul lavoro al secondo post, un po' lungo, ma valido.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2016)

Mai fatto ridere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mai fatto ridere.



Come comico puro non l'ho mai seguito, quindi non saprei dirti nel concreto, l'ho conosciuto coi video su youtube, il cui intento non è far ridere, ma più di critica ai vari aspetti della società moderna.

Un altro carino, decisamente più breve del primo, sicuramente più fruibile per chi vuole dare un'occhiata fugace.

Guardalo e dimmi che te ne pare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2016)

Io lo trovo geniale, fin dai tempi di Zelig, l'avevo perso di vista ma ora lo seguirò,

i suoi video sono sempre da rivedere due volte perché alterna a raffica battute a temi più scomodi e citazioni di tutti i tipi,
a prima vista pare un umorismo demenziale, ma non lo è proprio per niente, al contrario è molto intellettuale e occorre una certa "cultura" per comprenderlo appieno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Come comico puro non l'ho mai seguito, quindi non saprei dirti nel concreto, l'ho conosciuto coi video su youtube, il cui intento non è far ridere, ma più di critica ai vari aspetti della società moderna.
> 
> Un altro carino, decisamente più breve del primo, sicuramente più fruibile per chi vuole dare un'occhiata fugace.
> 
> Guardalo e dimmi che te ne pare



ha parlato più di Cristo e religione (quello vera) lui in questo Sketch che Mel Gibson in tutta la sua "La passione di Cristo"


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno segue i video di Balasso su youtube?
> 
> Li trovo davvero illuminanti, alcuni sono delle vere e proprio perle, mi piacerebbe discutere un po' di certe cose.
> 
> ...



lo seguo dagli albori.

Comico (anche se non credo possa essere definito proprio tale) con una grande profondità di pensiero.
Lo seguo anche su FB e, da buon nottambulo, scrive delle cose a mio avviso molto giuste ed intelligenti.


Non è uno che strappa la risata ma uno che strappa l'applauso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Come comico puro non l'ho mai seguito, quindi non saprei dirti nel concreto, l'ho conosciuto coi video su youtube, il cui intento non è far ridere, ma più di critica ai vari aspetti della società moderna.
> 
> Un altro carino, decisamente più breve del primo, sicuramente più fruibile per chi vuole dare un'occhiata fugace.
> 
> Guardalo e dimmi che te ne pare


Mah, l'aspetto comico non fa proprio ridere. L'aspetto più "riflessivo" mi sembra molto banale, invece.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Settembre 2016)

Mi fa piacere che hai aperto un topic su Balasso!

Oltre il canale youtube Telebalasso e la sua pagina fb, io ti consiglio anche qualche altro video. Se vuoi conoscerlo meglio c'è un'ottima intervista sul tubo, gli vengono fatte domande interessanti a cui lui non si sottrae mica :d


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Settembre 2016)

E poi meritano tanto due suoi spettacoli che ho visto, Balasciò e Ercole in Polesine. Quest'ultimo è quello che mi è piaciuto di più tra i due, ma l'hanno tolto da youtube (se cerchi altrove lo trovi). Anche Balasciò merita tanto, questo c'è ancora :


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Settembre 2016)

Sui suoi discorsi che dire? Temi interessanti e scottanti filtrati attraverso il suo occhio...tanta roba. Magari globalmente non è bravo come George Carlin, ma avercene come lui in Italia.

Da notare come solo su youtube possa parlare liberamente (a parte gli spettacoli live dove credo non abbia peli sulla lingua, mi piacerebbe andarci). Dei suoi video di telebalasso quanti potrebbbero andare in televisione? pochissimi. Questo semplice fatto da solo la dice lunga su cosa è la televisione, che magari incosciamente viene considerata dalle persone come mezzo di informazione a 360 gradi e invece è massicciamente filtrata.

Sul fatto che non possa piacere i motivi sono vari, potrebbe non piacere il suo umorismo (non sempre sono battute a presa facile tipo zelig o peggio colorado cafè). Oppure potrebbero dar fastidio gli argomenti presi e trattati in quel modo. Sicuramente gli "allineati" d'Italia storceranno il naso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sui suoi discorsi che dire? Temi interessanti e scottanti filtrati attraverso il suo occhio...tanta roba. Magari globalmente non è bravo come George Carlin, ma avercene come lui in Italia.
> 
> Da notare come solo su youtube possa parlare liberamente (a parte gli spettacoli live dove credo non abbia peli sulla lingua, mi piacerebbe andarci). Dei suoi video di telebalasso quanti potrebbbero andare in televisione? pochissimi. Questo semplice fatto da solo la dice lunga su cosa è la televisione, che magari incosciamente viene considerata dalle persone come mezzo di informazione a 360 gradi e invece è massicciamente filtrata.
> 
> Sul fatto che non possa piacere i motivi sono vari, potrebbe non piacere il suo umorismo (non sempre sono battute a presa facile tipo zelig o peggio colorado cafè). Oppure potrebbero dar fastidio gli argomenti presi e trattati in quel modo. Sicuramente gli "allineati" d'Italia storceranno il naso.



Concordo su tutto,
però onestamente per fare un paragone a me fà molto più ridere lui di un Crozza,
sarà una questione di pelle o forse perchè la famiglia di mia moglie è veneta e in lui ritrovo alcune espressioni tipiche.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2016)

Questo è uno di quelli che ho più apprezzato, non dura neanche tanto, una decina di minuti, guardatelo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

Da veneto quale sono posso solo dire che Balasso è un genio e che sono fiero venga dalla mia terra


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto,
> però onestamente per fare un paragone a me fà molto più ridere lui di un Crozza,
> sarà una questione di pelle o forse perchè la famiglia di mia moglie è veneta e in lui ritrovo alcune espressioni tipiche.


Crozza mi piace qualcosina, ma non sono un suo "fan". Mi capitava di vedere gli intro di Ballarò, ma per dire il suo show su La7 non l'ho mai cercato apposta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2016)

Questo è l'ultimo uscito in ordine di tempo.

Balasso e il parallelepipedo


----------



## Jaqen (21 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, l'aspetto comico non fa proprio ridere. L'aspetto più "riflessivo" mi sembra molto banale, invece.



A te piacciono i tuoi terroncelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A te piacciono i tuoi terroncelli


No, a me non piacciono nemmeno i terroni. Sono un palato fine


----------

